# Which Electric Chipper Shredder?



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

I have been reading reviews on then at Amazon, and its a crap shoot.

I would use it for leaves and twigs, no limbs

Does anybody have one around $200 that they are happy with?

Thanks


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

We got a old chipper/shredder off of craigslist for $50. Ours is gas, so I'm not posting about the chipper/shredder itself - just that you might consider craigslist as an option. Of course, if you do, it's still a crap shoot since you won't know what's out there and available until you look. But for what it's worth, it worked for us.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I got mine from a used mower guy. He is retired and refurbishes stuff.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is mine, but it may be a bit of overkill for what you want to do. 

But seriously, you may want to consider gas. Electric just doesn't have the power to do much. Like goshen said; craigslist will give you a lot of options.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That is an amazing chipper you have there UncleJoe ... have you used it for anything more than just trees and bush (and I am not talkin' about George either) ...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Nope just trees - up to 12" in diameter. 80hp Cummings diesel.

Last Saturday I went to a friends house to help him clean up after the storm. He has 3 teenage boys and their eyes about popped out of their heads when we laid an entire 10" diameter, 30' long fir tree on the platter and watched it disappear. One of them said; "Dad, we gotta get one of those."

Here's a quick clip of one in action. You'll notice the feeding process will stop now and then. That's what's called auto-feed. If the engine RPM's drop too low, the feed rollers stop and wait for the engine to come back up to full speed.






Sorry RobertParsons, didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

UncleJoe, I do need something a little smaller

Craigslist yielded nothing in my price range, so will check some pawn shops.

Thanks


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I see your location is LA so I don't know if this is viable.

The heck with chipping things. Just burn them. More entertaining and only takes about 1/4 of the time and effort.


----------



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

ZoomZoom, i do burn my limbs when cooking outside, but want the shredder for my leaves. i use the leaves for mulch and am tired of using the mower


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

RP, same here. Shredded leaves make a great (free) mulch. And it's also great for shredding stuff up for the compost pile, too.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

You're going to think this sounds funny but here goes anyway.

_When mowing, I assume you blow the leaves inward so they keep getting pushed into where you're mowing on the next loop._ But most mowers don't shred them, they just blow into the next area. Once you have a nice windrow, with your mower running, drive backwards over the row. When a mower drives backwards over them, it shreds the heck out of them. You then pick up (or just leave) those shreds by whatever means you like.


----------

